# Patio Door



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

We have some very large sliding patio doors that have 5 lever lock and you lock it from the inside only using the handle. They do not use keys. However one side now does not lock anymore and the other side has locked and will not open. can any one recommend a locksmith for paphos area please.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We used Pick a Lock once as recommended by a friend of ours. Very quick, efficient and reasonable cost.


----------

